# Personal Best



## S.S.Tupperware (Nov 17, 2008)

Went and fished Friday, saw fish but they would not eat, Saturday, saw fish but they would not eat.... Sunday I decided to hit up the surf fishing for a bit, got there early and was greeted by a nice sunrise. Bummed a few fleas to get started and then dug up a bunch, got the rods out and first thing... BAM rod doubles over and drag is ripping off the Penn 850 . I was rigging my last rod and my friend says fish on, reel it in I say... but he says no its your fish. I pulled in the biggest Pompano I have caught to date. Usually this time of year I usually don't get many and what I do are small.








Water was nice and a flotilla of 20 boats or so were <1/2 mile from shore catchin Cobia is what I heard...
This is how they end up most of the time..








This one I have a different plan for...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paupiette
















The beast dwarfs the other 2... I threw back 2 since they were only 12 or so I kinda felt sorry for them...








It was a good day the bite was slow but quality all the way.


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice catch! and good dinner too!!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Wow! That's a beast of a pompano. My personal best is 18 1/2 inches. 

Nice going.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Yeah, that is a monster! GREAT WORK! As SH says, some good eatin right there!


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Great catch! I have yet to try pompano, i hear their great tasting! Hope you had a great dinner!


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Man that is a beautiful sight. Great catch!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice pomp!!!


----------



## S.S.Tupperware (Nov 17, 2008)

It was huge for sure, but here's how the smaller ones met their maker in the sky...
http://www.orlandokayakfishingclub.com/forum/index.php?topic=853.0


----------



## montylfl (Mar 29, 2009)

very nice!!!!


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh boy! That looks great, i could sure use one of those dishes right now!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## Fishmaster (May 8, 2009)

Nice Pomps, but please forgive me, I still am trying to learn my way around Florida and not sure what beach you fished at... I live in Jacsonville. Also you have showd me a methed of cooking have not tryed before! Thanks!


----------



## GoinDeep (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow nice feesh!

And that action shot is mouth-watering!!


----------



## S.S.Tupperware (Nov 17, 2008)

I was a lil S. of Daytona, gonna be back out there next weekend, I had some work to do around home this weekend...


----------



## floridabassman (Jun 18, 2009)

when you say south of daytona, did you mean NSB, or way south, like CNS? just wondering (the cobia sound pretty good)


----------

